# Bark at the Park, Lancaster, CA



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

This Saturday, Oct 4th is Bark in the Park.

Looks like alot of fun.

http://www.lancasterbarkatthepark.org/activities.htm#Race_


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, it's loads of fun! Quiz and I went the year before last... he won the trick contest!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww man, I wish it was a week later because I'm going to be home then  Bark in the Park is a lot of fun. I've been going since 2001 (it was Dusty's first agility show-and-go).


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh darn. I saw Lancaster and not the Ca. Wishful thinking it was in Pa.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our annual golden fundraiser/carnival GOLDRUSH is this weekend also! It's Sunday Oct.5 at a big fenced in park next to the Nebraska Humane Society in Omaha.

I will try to go and take lots of pics. It all depends on when my expected grandson chooses to make his appearance!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Quiz and I went and did some Dock Jumping! A few Golden friends were there and they were taking pics and video. I'll share when I see it!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> This Saturday, Oct 4th is Bark in the Park.
> 
> Looks like alot of fun.
> 
> http://www.lancasterbarkatthepark.org/activities.htm#Race_


 
HMMMM....Im not sure what my dh is doing this weekend. Im not sure what I am doing..LOL. That does look like fun. I wish I would have know about the CGC...I would have worked Sally and refreshed her on her OB. I put off her CGC test because of Andy and his training. I hope my dh is off that way he can stay home with Andy. :bowl:

Do you know where it is off the 14? I can look it up.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

grcharlie said:


> HMMMM....Im not sure what my dh is doing this weekend. Im not sure what I am doing..LOL. That does look like fun. I wish I would have know about the CGC...I would have worked Sally and refreshed her on her OB. I put off her CGC test because of Andy and his training. I hope my dh is off that way he can stay home with Andy. :bowl:
> 
> Do you know where it is off the 14? I can look it up.


You missed it, it was Saturday October 4th.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> You missed it, it was Saturday October 4th.


 
Gesh.......what am I thinking....LOL. I was thinking like next month. :::::::::hanging head in shame::::::

I missed it darn!

Desiree


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

grcharlie said:


> Gesh.......what am I thinking....LOL. I was thinking like next month. :::::::::hanging head in shame::::::
> 
> I missed it darn!
> 
> Desiree


No worries, just didn't want you to drive there for nothing.


----------

